# 20 banned album covers.. a very interesting read



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i have to say though, the last one (#20) is both a) actually shocking, and not in a pleasant way and b) must be one of the biggest foul-ups in the history of recorded music... just a heads up.

link to GW article


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, this topic finally got here, eh?

Not exactly shocking, that's the way it was back then. I grew up in that era. No one cared. 

I have no clue what's so bannable about the rest. I'm at a total loss *shrug*


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

where's "smell the glove"


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Geek said:


> Oh, this topic finally got here, eh?
> 
> Not exactly shocking, that's the way it was back then. I grew up in that era. No one cared.
> 
> I have no clue what's so bannable about the rest. I'm at a total loss *shrug*


meh. most of it is pretty tame, i agree.. although there's some interesting reads. the beatle's album for instance, i had never heard that story. 

the scorpion's virgin killer though. that's pretty heavy stuff. i can't imagine, even in the coke-fuelled boardrooms of the 1980's, how on earth anyone thought THAT was a good idea. i find that picture pretty over-the-top, and i've lived through tub girl and goatse and two girls one cup.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I actually own (on cd) the roger waters and jimi hendrix albums with the original covers. I think censorship laws in Canada are a little more lax. Another one I own is "For the Beauty of Winona" by Daniel Lanois. Nude girl with switchblade in Canada, censored elsewhere...

Matt


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Another one I own is "For the Beauty of Winona" by Daniel Lanois. Nude girl with switchblade in Canada, censored elsewhere...
> 
> Matt


great album.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never understood what was offensive about nudity. Hate, violence, abuse, murder, those things are offensive to promote, though in art I am not as opposed. Most of those record covers are far from offensive to me.

Ymmv, naturally.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

suttree said:


> ...tub girl and goatse and two girls one cup.


LOL!!!!

Nevermind the covers... the Japanese can top anything rediculous that slips by a crackheaded record CEO  


Anyways, that one HAD slipped into obscurity I understand (I never heard of it until last fall), until the Brit's criminalized it - guess what was THE most Googled cover for the month?

They should have let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

They missed a couple....

This one, which was released on Sept 11, 2001...



















and the original Golden Earring Moontan cover...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Never understood what was offensive about nudity. Hate, violence, abuse, murder, those things are offensive to promote, though in art I am not as opposed. Most of those record covers are far from offensive to me.


I agree. This quote from one of the banned album covers represents the biggest reason most of the covers were banned:

"After much fuss from church and parental groups, the black bars were added"

Yip. Church and parental groups. Say no more!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I agree. This quote from one of the banned album covers represents the biggest reason most of the covers were banned:
> 
> "After much fuss from church and parental groups, the black bars were added"
> 
> Yip. Church and parental groups. Say no more!


Gee, as a church goer, and a parent, I'm still not offended, except by parent and church groups. Too liberal minded maybe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

appart from the last one with the young girl..don't see anything wrong with thos covers...I had the scorpion one with the guy pulling the gum from her tits..in canada it was that one..and the US the other. US are SO high on their morals...LOL..i mean right..


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Come to think of it, Van Halen's "Balance" album cover was similar and no one has raised stink on that one


----------

